# Wohin struts.zip entpacken?



## seven-12 (23. Feb 2006)

hallo, 

wohin soll ich den ZIP mit Struts entpacken?

Ich weiss nichht genau in welchem Verzeichnis es landen sollte: im eclipse? oder zur jdk... oder jre.... 

danke Euch im Voraus, 

seven-12


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (23. Feb 2006)

entpacke es irgendwohin und dann kopierst du die nötigen jar-files in eclipse nach <PROJECT>/WebContent/WEB-INF/lib

Am Besten nimmst du struts-blank.war und arbeitest damit. Da ist ne struts-config mit Beispielen dabei, ebenfalls sind sämtliche benötigten jars mit dabei


----------



## seven-12 (23. Feb 2006)

ups, dumme frage aber wo finde ich es, im eclipse Verzeichnis ist es nicht


----------



## seven-12 (23. Feb 2006)

ich habe diese jar Files beim Punkt: add extern jars zugefügt

kann es auch dort sein? das Problem, dass ich sehe ist, dass ich unter dem Namen des Projektes verschiedene jar Files aufgelistet habe, ( am Anfag JRE System Library und darunter alle anderen jar Files für Struts ) gibt es möglichkeit sie zur einem Verzeichniss zuzufügen?

Noch eine Frage, was ist der Unterschied zwischen Tomcat Projekt und Java Projekt?

Danke,

seven-12


----------

